# Vb Clone



## stevenk

Hey guys... i want a easy VB clone for K&K adding hops and extra fermntables dont bother me. so shoot ya recipes at me cause i have some very eger VB drinking mates wanting a nice VB on tap.

no grains and no extract brews please just kits.

and if i get neg feedback about aw just taste ya cats piss i dont want to hear your rif raf because i enjoy the beer!

cheers steve


----------



## Lobsta

ooooo, mate, this is probably the wrong forum to ask for a recipe for 'that beer'... 
seriously, im not gonna have a go (i'll leave that for those far better at it than i), but you are really asking for it...
be prepared...

Lobby


----------



## Hutch

In my opinion (without commenting on what I think of VB  ) is that it is very difficult to make anything like VB using K&K, or All Grain for that matter!
The process/ingredients/chemicals used by said megabrewery are beyond your capability as a homebrewer, particularly with K&K.
Not meening to rain on your parade, I'm just trying to give you some warning that whatever recipe you do get offered, don't expect an exact clone of VB!

Alternatively, do your mates like Coopers Pale? 
Now that is A LOT easier to clone than VB, with some good recipes to be found on this site.


----------



## T.D.

There are probably a thousand answers to this question, none of which you want to hear. :lol: 

Simple answer is if you want a VB clone from K&K you are not gonna get it. 

But you can brew something of a... err... similar qualitative nature by grabbing a can of light extract (like Coopers Lager) and then adding 500g LME and 500g sugar. Ferment with a lager yeast at 13-15deg. No late hops needed. Still won't be a clone but tell ya mates if they don't like it, the bottlo's down the road!


----------



## reVoxAHB

yeah, you pretty much suck mate. 
nah, just kidding  

if yer at all flexible to at least steeping grains pre-boil & boiling w/hops, I can get you somewhat close, in terms of recipe only. lots of variables like sanitation, temp control, your willingness to actually brew to the best of your ability, etc. that can make or break your mates accepting _something like VB_. 



stevenk said:


> no grains and no extract brews please just kits.



start with a LHBS?

unfortunatley, at least in my experience, VB drinkers tend to be a motley crew and unless you really know what yer doing in brewing and go the whole hog from start to finish, they'll push it away faster than shit. 

reVox


----------



## stevenk

haha no worries boys thanks for the help

does anybody no what hop flavour/aroma \ bitterness VB use ??

cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

1 x 1.7kg kit brew doesn't really matter
1kg of some sort of sugar doesn't really matter
yeast what ever is in the cupboard doesnt really matter
pitch at 27*
Ferment in the sun
Don't worry about cleaning or sanitizing and you should get even closer to VB.
Sorry I could not resist. B) 

But seriously-- are you prepared to add some hops, will you boil at all?


----------



## Lobsta

stevenk said:


> haha no worries boys thanks for the help
> 
> does anybody no what hop flavour/aroma \ bitterness VB use ??
> 
> cheers



:lol: :lol: flavour/aroma??? :lol: :lol: 

without ACTUALLY knowing, im gonna take an educated guess at Pride of Ringwood. Its a generic australian bittering hop, next to no flavour/aroma to speak of. (I'm actively NOT commenting on how to achieve the actual flavour/aroma found in VB)

Lobby


----------



## Tyred

Country brewer says cluster hops for flavouring. They have a VB style homebrew under recipes (Commercial Styles - Australian).


----------



## bradsbrew

Lobsta said:


> :lol: :lol: flavour/aroma??? :lol: :lol:
> 
> without ACTUALLY knowing, im gonna take an educated guess at Pride of Ringwood. Its a generic australian bittering hop, next to no flavour/aroma to speak of. (I'm actively NOT commenting on how to achieve the actual flavour/aroma found in VB)
> 
> Lobby



A few months ago I was grabbing some POR hops from one of the local HBS guys and he told me "Thats a nice hop that one, thats what they use in VB" but I still bought it and used for bittering a nice sparkling ale.


----------



## reVoxAHB

stevenk said:


> does anybody no what hop flavour/aroma \ bitterness VB use ??
> 
> cheers



Hallertauer [email protected] 27IBU's (approx.) bittering only. skip flavour/aroma.. you don't want any as none exist in the original. 

reVox


----------



## reVoxAHB

oh, here's a couple pics of my crack at a VB clone:











I found 27IBU's was pretty much spot on, and was really happy with the hop character overall, however the beer lacked the same carbonic bite as a VB. As suggestion, I'd ramp up the Hallertauer to around 33IBU's (to compensate). This was force carbed and on tap for a couple of weeks before pics.

reVox

edit: my 500th post and it was about VB!! for the love of all things holy


----------



## hillbillybreweries

Hi Stephen I am pretty sure that Grain and Grape in Melbourne have a VB style recipe on their website for both kits and malt extract.


----------



## Barley Belly

I must admit I will only use VB to put out fires on the barby

BUT

I do have a couple of definetly non tried recipes straight from a Morgan's, Brew Cellar and Brewcraft pamphlet that might help

Here we go:-

Morgan's

Morgan's Australian Bitter Kit
1kg Dry Body Blend
250g Dex
12g Goldings
OG 1041
FG 1009
Colour 7.1 ebc
Alc 4.9%

Brew Cellar

Morgan's Australian Bitter Kit
1kg Brew Cellar #10 Body Blend
250g Dextrose
12g Pride Of Ringwood
Yeast-Premium Lager
Brew Temp-12-15deg
Alc 4.9%

Brewcraft

Beermakers Draught Kit
#42 Brewblend
Yeast-Saflager
Final Volume-21 Litres


----------



## trevc

Maybe we could all take turns pissing in the fermenter? Should be authentic enough.


----------



## trevc

I've always thought VB tasted like what I imagine sweaty old socks would be like. 

"0 Minutes - Dry Socked in secondary"


----------



## hoohaaman

VB hmmm,I'd rather drink it then many homebrewers attempts at a better beer.It may be cool to bag the commercials in here,but in truth I'd like to see those doing the bagging produce such a widely sold product.

I don't enjoy VB these days,but still did in my early attempts at craftbrewing.I'll not insult anyone offering me a cold beer after work .Imagine saying to a customer...no thanks"I don't drink it",its megaswill,a beer is a beer.

When people get into Homebrewing as opposed to craftbrewing,they think their beer cooked at 28c tastes better.But in reality it's foul tasting cider they think is beer.Give me a VB please.

So just because you add yeast to wort doesn't make better beer then the "megaswills", a few love to denounce.

I'm over people bagging a product many used for years without a complaint!


----------



## mattwest

Steve,
Too simple - just go and buy two cans of Homebrand lager, put them in the fermenter up to 23 litres and add both packs of yeast.

Should do the trick if you don't want to add any fancy stuff but still want a drinkable beer for your mates. 

Just tell them you got the secret VB homebrew recipe off this website and I am sure they will like it.

Matt


----------



## Swinging Beef

meh... wasting your time.
Even if you bought a carton of VB, stuffed it in your keg and said you made it, people who "Only drink VB" can always "taste the difference"

Having said that, Ive never had a VB drinker complain too much about a reasonable home brew Pilsner. Just dont throw in too much Saaz
"Yeah, its not as nice as VB, mate, but its not bad for home brew"

OK.


----------



## andrewg1978

I have just sucessfully attempted to extract my Cats Piss. 

I am going to bottle it and try to sell on Ebay as "Pride of VB extract", just add to homebrew kit  

I grew up on mega swill but am proud to say never forked out hard earned on VB, maybe melbourne if I felt like a bitter!! My wife is a serial mega-swill drinker, but I have her with a good coopers euro kit with 10g dry hop hallaretu.


P.S. for those drinkers up north, I am working on a pride of Tooheys and XXXX, but need to catch the dog first!


----------



## Bribie G

AFAIK most mainstream Fosters Group products apart from Carlton Crown do not have hops boiled in with the wort but, instead, use a separately produced hop extract. 

http://209.85.141.104/search?q=cache:QlUwH...;cd=1&gl=au

I believe they developed this in the 1970s in response to variable hop quality at that time. This probably accounts for the bitter 'twang' of VB and one would expect the cheaper kits with their ISO hop bitterness to mimic that VB 'twang'.

Eventually I'll get round to touring the huge Fosters Complex at Yatala and will ask the question while I'm there! Have any SEQ forum members reading this been on the tour? maybe we could get a group together? When I'm in a better position timewise I'll post separately on that idea.


----------



## 0M39A

all crown lager is, is fosters that has been lagered a bit longer to smooth it out more.


----------



## Mclovin

And the best cold beer is vic. Even says so on the bottle.


----------



## ~MikE

Mclovin said:


> And the best cold beer is vic. Even says so on the bottle.



It must be true 

seriously, you'd probably have a better chance converting your VB drinker mates to beer drinkers (haha see what i did there ) than you would finding something similar. otherwise i'm guessing a standard lager can & lager yeast, extra bittering hops (better to go over, i'm guessing VB drinkers wouldn't admit to not liking a brew for being too bitter as it may be a sign of weakness)


----------



## stevenk

trevc said:


> Maybe we could all take turns pissing in the fermenter? Should be authentic enough.
> [/quote
> 
> oh god your so funny mate, i bet VB shits all over ya homebrew mate.


----------



## trevc

Yeah, it would've been better than some of the early ones, but no match for anything lately 

I was just being an ass. I'd still drink free VB. It's cold and beer-like. It's also much better than any of the low-carb offerings out there. 

I was once stuck out of Australia for 6 months due to immigration issues (being Canadian-born), and was never happier to see and have a few VB's on the plane-ride back home. 

Cheers



stevenk said:


> trevc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we could all take turns pissing in the fermenter? Should be authentic enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh god your so funny mate, i bet VB shits all over ya homebrew mate.
Click to expand...


----------



## hairofthedog

im still wiping away the tears of laughter :lol: but i have brewed a megaswill clone for my mates & they loved it morgans canadian light & 1KG dextrose they compared it to millers which they consided a compliment :lol:


----------



## bonj

This thread is too funny. :lol:



hoohaaman said:


> It may be cool to bag the commercials in here,but in truth I'd like to see those doing the bagging produce such a widely sold product.


Eat shit, millions of flies couldn't be wrong.


----------



## petesbrew

The toucan homebrand lager recipe would be close I reckon.
Or a toucan mix of coopers lager/bitter.
Or just try a bitter & Brew enhancer 2 mix with a coopers bitter.

Have a look at the country brewer site's recipes.

I just wouldn't try too hard to clone this, but each to their own.... I'll drink free vb too, by the way. Probably will be tomorrow night at work drinks. :icon_drunk:


----------



## stowaway

im sure i'll get alot of backlash.
but i love my toheeys new. 
whats a kit clone for toheeys new?


----------



## bakkerman

stowaway said:


> im sure i'll get alot of backlash.
> but i love my toheeys new.
> whats a kit clone for toheeys new?



Ever tried the Tooheys kits from K mart?


----------



## Barley Belly

stowaway said:


> im sure i'll get alot of backlash.
> but i love my toheeys new.
> whats a kit clone for toheeys new?



I haven't tried these yet but will probably in the future, as I used to be a "megaswill" Tooheys New drinker h34r: :unsure: h34r: 

The first kit I ever put down (I'm only onto my 9th now) was Tooheys Special Draught with 1kg of Dex. 
Still have some left, a little watery, could do with some LDME, but it drinks OK for Tooheys New replacement.

Here are the other recipes


Brew Cellar

Coopers Lager Kit
1kg Brew Cellar #11 Booster Blend
12g Pride Of Ringwood
Premuim Lager Yeast
12-15deg
4.6%alc


Morgan's

Morgan's Australian Lager
1kg Dry Body Blend
No hops
OG 1039
FG 1009
Colour 7.1ebc
4.6%alc


----------



## hoohaaman

Bonj said:


> This thread is too funny. :lol:
> 
> 
> Eat shit, millions of flies couldn't be wrong.



Sums it up.It is funny


----------



## Cocko

A bit off topic but my brew's keep coming up like a LCPA when all I really want is a FIJI lager..... anyone?  

Seriously though, IF you wanna brew something I hope you find the way to do that!!

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mclovin

Vic bitter ranked number 8 from 30 of Australias best beers. After reading todays Melbourne Herald sun found this would be a worth while addition to post up.


----------



## stevenk

cause it is a great beer


----------



## trevc

The sad thing is, there's many beers that are much worse than VB. Carlton Cold? Tooheys Extra? 

I'd take the North American megaswill brands over Aussie ones any day. Bring on the rice and corn, at least they're missing the old sock flavour...

Off to the belgian beer bar for Chimay on tap. YEAH.


----------



## Direktor

Mclovin said:


> Vic bitter ranked number 8 from 30 of Australias best beers. After reading todays Melbourne Herald sun found this would be a worth while addition to post up.


Very interested to hear:
1) what beers VB beat?
2) who judged this?

Must check the HS I guess.


----------



## petesbrew

General Deadfart said:


> Very interested to hear:
> 1) what beers VB beat?
> 2) who judged this?
> 
> Must check the HS I guess.


If anyone has the link could they please post it under jokes & humour?


----------



## PostModern

I reckon a Morgans Blue Mountains Lager, 500g light DME and 500g dextrose would come ~close~ to VB. Ferment with a S-23 lager yeast at 14-15 for 10 days, then crash cool at -5C for a week, then seriously overcarbonate and serve below 0C. I made a beer like that once for a dude in a golf group I used play with when I heard he doesn't like dark beer. Came out OK-ish.

However, I do agree with the sentiments of most of the VB bashers in this thread. It's a terrible beer.


----------



## Hutch

General Deadfart said:


> Very interested to hear:
> 1) what beers VB beat?
> 2) who judged this?
> 
> Must check the HS I guess.



Result was for the Australian International Beer Awards.

AIBA awards, 2008

Page 12, Class 9.
It was up against Carlton Mid, Hahn Premium, XXXX, .... 
A stellar line-up indeed, in the prestigious "reduced alcohol packaged" category.

...and it beat Crown!! So funny :lol:


----------



## Mclovin

Hutch said:


> Result was for the Australian International Beer Awards.
> 
> AIBA awards, 2008
> 
> Page 12, Class 9.
> It was up against Carlton Mid, Hahn Premium, XXXX, ....
> A stellar line-up indeed, in the prestigious "reduced alcohol packaged" category.
> 
> ...and it beat Crown!! So funny :lol:



Not what i was talking about! First place was awarded to Little creatures pale ale, second place was Dogbottler dark lager and VB came in 8th place. May be it was purely because VB is the number 1 selling beer in Australia. We must love dirty socks.


----------



## Swanstar

hoohaaman said:


> VB hmmm,I'd rather drink it then many homebrewers attempts at a better beer.It may be cool to bag the commercials in here,but in truth I'd like to see those doing the bagging produce such a widely sold product.
> 
> I don't enjoy VB these days,but still did in my early attempts at craftbrewing.I'll not insult anyone offering me a cold beer after work .Imagine saying to a customer...no thanks"I don't drink it",its megaswill,a beer is a beer.
> 
> When people get into Homebrewing as opposed to craftbrewing,they think their beer cooked at 28c tastes better.But in reality it's foul tasting cider they think is beer.Give me a VB please.
> 
> So just because you add yeast to wort doesn't make better beer then the "megaswills", a few love to denounce.
> 
> I'm over people bagging a product many used for years without a complaint!




Sorry that this is added well after the horse has bolted but, well said mate, I've made shit myself and drank it, and I haven't drank anything but my own for a while, but, had a VB for the first time in a long time (Coolaroo Hotel, VIC) and it wasn't as bad as I remembered it. 
That said, I have never tried to brew it and think I'm brewing nicer beer than it, but like it was mentioned before, a shitload of people are still proud to drink it 

Swanny


Sorry I obviously like buts


----------



## Old_Bob

Swanstar said:


> Sorry that this is added well after the horse has bolted but, well said mate, I've made shit myself and drank it, and I haven't drank anything but my own for a while, but, had a VB for the first time in a long time (Coolaroo Hotel, VIC) and it wasn't as bad as I remembered it.
> That said, I have never tried to brew it and think I'm brewing nicer beer than it, but like it was mentioned before, a shitload of people are still proud to drink it
> 
> Swanny
> 
> 
> Sorry I obviously like buts


 And everyone missed the vital ingredient. Someone to smack you in the head with a hammer while you are asleep... Well that's how it feels the next morning if i have a night on the VB.


----------



## ChrisECarpenter

without meaning to be unfairly harsh on VB, i always find VB has a 'mousey' taint.

http://www.aromadictionary.com/articles/mousey_article.html

It's caused by spoilage yeast and the easiest way to detect is to breath out through your nose after a sip of VB.
I wonder if they're going for a bottle-derived Lambic/Brett style?

Either way - I think a big part of the VB flavour profile is a serious lack of hygiene.

Chris


----------



## manticle

While I find VB fairly repugnant, I doubt the brewery has a hygiene problem.

Bet their hygiene makes most of us look like pigs who sup on caramelised Gange river cupcakes.


----------



## Hatchy

I haven't had a vb in years & hopefully won't for several more years but Manticle makes a good point. I've spotted mice munching on my spent grain & I'm fairly confident that wouldn't happen at cub.


----------



## Brewman_

My 2c worthy.

I have brewed a fair few lager type kits, and none really are like VB. I never tried to make it either.

But what I did find with kits is these basic principles will suit most VB drinkers.
1) Use Coopers Mex Cerveza Kit. This will give an IBU of about 20 for a 23L batch. This seems to hit the spot.
2) Use Coopers No 2 Box. Actually more body than VB, so could even go for the No1 box. I always used No 2.
3) Never add any hops whatsoever. You do not want any hop araoma or flavour, will be an instant turn off.
4) Try to get the beer as clear as you can. Appearance is critical, if it looks like VB, it just might be OK. If you can filter, they will love it.
5) Serve bloody cold. If you bottle, the serve off ice, if you keg then set the fridge to 0 Deg.C.

I have had VB drinkers knock themselves out on this stuff, literally. In fact, there are a couple of lads who I still make this for.

Fear_n_loath


----------



## hoohaaman

Interesting way to revive a three year old thread,then not be interested in brewing a clone :unsure:


----------



## super_simian

ChrisECarpenter said:


> without meaning to be unfairly harsh on VB, i always find VB has a 'mousey' taint.
> 
> http://www.aromadictionary.com/articles/mousey_article.html
> 
> It's caused by spoilage yeast and the easiest way to detect is to breath out through your nose after a sip of VB.
> I wonder if they're going for a bottle-derived Lambic/Brett style?
> 
> Either way - I think a big part of the VB flavour profile is a serious lack of hygiene.
> 
> Chris



That's odd, I found in a blind 3 way taste test that MB and VB were drinkable, not my first choice by a long shot, but drinkable. But Carlton Draught has a flavour I would say is "mousey." Or more accurately, for anyone who had them as pets or in Science class at school, like the spent newspaper at the bottom of the cage - doused in mouse piss. It's a hugely unpleasant aroma and really sticks in my craw. If a pub has CD or Pure Blonde on tap, I'll take a soda water thanks. But like manticle says, I very much doubt that any Australian Mega-Brewer has hygiene issues. Perhaps it's just their yeast strain?

Anyway, although it's been said a million and one times over in this thread and others, why anyone would want to clone VB is beyond me. It's like burgers. You can make a great burger at home, eat a wonderful fish'n'chip burger or pub burger out, but if you want a McDonalds burger, you have to get it at McDonalds. They use large scale processes which can in no way be recreated in the home kitchen, and for the price they sell their burgers, why even bother trying? And, much like homebrew v. microbrew v. macroswill, I know which I would prefer to put in my mouth...


----------



## ChrisECarpenter

super_simian said:


> That's odd, I found in a blind 3 way taste test that MB and VB were drinkable, not my first choice by a long shot, but drinkable. But Carlton Draught has a flavour I would say is "mousey." Or more accurately, for anyone who had them as pets or in Science class at school, like the spent newspaper at the bottom of the cage - doused in mouse piss. It's a hugely unpleasant aroma and really sticks in my craw. If a pub has CD or Pure Blonde on tap, I'll take a soda water thanks. But like manticle says, I very much doubt that any Australian Mega-Brewer has hygiene issues. Perhaps it's just their yeast strain?
> 
> Anyway, although it's been said a million and one times over in this thread and others, why anyone would want to clone VB is beyond me. It's like burgers. You can make a great burger at home, eat a wonderful fish'n'chip burger or pub burger out, but if you want a McDonalds burger, you have to get it at McDonalds. They use large scale processes which can in no way be recreated in the home kitchen, and for the price they sell their burgers, why even bother trying? And, much like homebrew v. microbrew v. macroswill, I know which I would prefer to put in my mouth...



Well said.
That mousy/mouse cage/mouse pee/ character is a spoilage yeast. It's probably *not* hygiene but indeed a part of their yeast strain in terms of the flavours it produces.
For me home/craftbrewing is about making your own tasty beer (even if it is inspired by a great beer already in production) rather than just copying something someone else's style exactly so that you can say you brew VB for half the price (not counting your own time).
C


----------



## markph

WestOzBrew said:


> Steve,
> Too simple - just go and buy two cans of Homebrand lager, put them in the fermenter up to 23 litres and add both packs of yeast.
> 
> Should do the trick if you don't want to add any fancy stuff but still want a drinkable beer for your mates.
> 
> Just tell them you got the secret VB homebrew recipe off this website and I am sure they will like it.
> 
> Matt



What? just the cans of goop? no sugar? what alcohol strength will it be?
or was that post just a piss take?


----------



## sponge

markph said:


> What? just the cans of goop? no sugar? what alcohol strength will it be?
> or was that post just a piss take?



Hes not taking the piss, just search for twocan (or toucan, whatever its referred to) and you can make an easy enough drink just from two cans of goop and their yeasts with nothing else



Sponge


----------



## Fodder

markph said:


> What? just the cans of goop? no sugar? what alcohol strength will it be?
> or was that post just a piss take?



I dont think it was a piss take. No need for the sugar as the extra can has all that in there for you. Basically called a two-can recipe, where you replace the 1kg of sugar for an additional can of goop. You'd get about 5.3% in the bottle using Coopers Lager cans.

EDIT: beaten to it...


----------



## petesbrew

Fodder said:


> I dont think it was a piss take. No need for the sugar as the extra can has all that in there for you. Basically called a two-can recipe, where you replace the 1kg of sugar for an additional can of goop. You'd get about 5.3% in the bottle using Coopers Lager cans.
> 
> EDIT: beaten to it...


The fun part is you can experiment by using different combinations of kits. 2x lager, 2x blondes, 2x cervezas.
Done a homebrand 2can once... with T58 yeast. It wasn't exactly nice.... my excuse was they were $1.50 each.


----------



## markph

I decided to give the Twocan brew a go, put 4 cans of homebrand draught in my 50 litre fermenter with 46 litres of water, temp been pretty steady between 23 - 28C.
it has been almost 3 weeks and air lock has still been bubbling up to a day or 2 ago, all looked to be going well.
took a sample to see if it was ready to go into keg and found it to be still very cloudy and SG still on 1020.

Does this seem normal? does it just need longer in the fermenter?


----------



## kelbygreen

what was the OG?? also what yeast did you pitch I would try get the temps down to 20c for the next brews aswell


----------



## markph

kelbygreen said:


> what was the OG?? also what yeast did you pitch I would try get the temps down to 20c for the next brews aswell


OG was 1045, i used the yeast that was supplied with the goop.

should i just wait longer?


----------



## roverfj1200

In your pix there it looks to still be fermenting.. ( has not dropped bright ) 

Cheers


----------



## markph

Now 4 weeks in fermenter, still bubbling through airlock.
beer still cloudy but SG now at around 1012.
any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Pennywise

The airlock means jack shit mate, 1.012 seems reasonable so I'd say when it's been at that SG for a few days (3-4) it'll be right to bottle/keg. Hows it taste?


----------



## fraser_john

Pennywise said:


> The airlock means jack shit mate...<snip>



Well, that kills the "Why is my airlock not bubbling" thread.


----------



## markph

roverfj1200 said:


> In your pix there it looks to still be fermenting.. ( has not dropped bright )
> 
> Cheers


Now 4 weeks in fermenter, still bubbling through airlock.
beer still cloudy but SG now at around 1012.
any thoughts anyone?


----------



## pyrosx

markph said:


> Now 4 weeks in fermenter, still bubbling through airlock.
> beer still cloudy but SG now at around 1012.
> any thoughts anyone?



Throw away your airlock, and buy a roll of gladwrap. That way you won't be tempted to think that it means anything about anything when it bubbles or not.

1012 sounds pretty decent. I'd say after 4 weeks, it's as done as it's going to get.

If you're worried about how cloudy it is, i'd probably think about doing one or all of these: gelatin finings, rack to secondary, cold condition. Pretty good instructions on how and why for all of these can be found by searching using those terms


----------



## Pennywise

Not sure I'd be racking at 4 weeks, although I'm generally not a racker so I may be wrong, if I do rack I'd do it a few points before FG. Unless racking for bulk priming, which I also don't do.
So in a nutshell, I just said what I did without direct experience in the matter. But seems logical, to me, in my half cut state


----------

